# 09 Gary Fisher Tassajara - $500?



## Noya (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm still  looking for a bike. I was really thinking about just getting the Forge from Target.com, but the entry-level Dart is just making me go...ahh.

I came across 2009 Gary Fisher Tassajara with an asking price of $500.

The specs are:

Bicycle Type	Mountain bike, front suspension
Sugg Retail	$1,079.99
Weight	Unspecified
Sizes	13, 15.5", 17.5", 19", 21"
Colors	Electric Blue

Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material	Gold Series Butted Aluminum
Fork Brand & Model	RockShox Tora SL Solo Air, 100mm travel

Components
Component Group	Unspecified
Brakeset	Shimano M486 w/160mm Rotor brakes, Shimano M486 hydraulic levers
Shift Levers	Shimano Deore
Front Derailleur	Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur	Shimano SLX Shadow
Crankset	Shimano M-428, 22/32/44 teeth
Pedals	Wellgo LU-216A
Bottom Bracket	Unspecified
BB Shell Width	Unspecified
Rear Cogs	9-speed, 11 - 32 teeth
Chain	Unspecified
Seatpost	Bontrager SSR
Saddle	Bontrager Race
Handlebar	Bontrager Race
Handlebar Extensions	Not included
Handlebar Stem	Bontrager SSR
Headset	1 1/8" threadless Semi integrated

Wheels
Hubs	Shimano M495 Centerlock Disc
Rims	Bontrager Ranger Disc, 32-hole
Tires	Front: 26 x 2.25" Bontrager Jones XR, Rear: 26 x 2.20" Bontrager Jones XR

Stock photo:


It's definitely kind of gay looking with the baby blue and white color combo, but I'm after performance. The weather is really starting to get decent in my neck of the woods so I'm getting real itchy for a bike.. Mods are "...Easton EA50 Monkey Bars and Primo Super Tenderizer pedals. Full set of SKS fenders..." So from the spec list, it has a Tora Solo Air 100mm and hydraulic brakes over new entry-level $400-600 hardtails from the LBS.

What do you guys think? If I go look at it, is there anything I should really pay extra attention to?


----------



## Mac Town Fuzz (Jun 30, 2008)

The tassajera is a sweet bike. It was the first bike I rode at my LBS and what I compared everything else to. In the end it was just out of my price range or I would have it in the garage right now. That price seems too good to be true, so I would be a little skeptical. If it checks out and turns out to be the real deal in good shape I don't think you'll find a better deal.


----------



## Noya (Mar 21, 2010)

mpd165 said:


> The tassajera is a sweet bike. It was the first bike I rode at my LBS and what I compared everything else to. In the end it was just out of my price range or I would have it in the garage right now. That price seems too good to be true, so I would be a little skeptical. If it checks out and turns out to be the real deal in good shape I don't think you'll find a better deal.


Thanks for the reply, and I totally hear you about wanting a bike in the next price/component bracket lol. How has the Ibex held up? I used to browse their site back in the day after I stopped riding (and sold my Giant Iguana Disc), thinking wow, the prices are pretty good.

In the listing the guy states that "You can still get this bike new at River City for 870.00." So I guess he's basing his $500 asking price on that- 09's are still available new at a discounted price.

He also states "Great Shape, never wrecked. Decided to go to a full suspension and no longer need this bike. A few scratches because I do actually ride the bike. Performs great on the trail and is in great shape."

I recall he had this bike posted a while ago (at a higher price), along with another- a woman's bike. Now it's just the Fisher posted.

Here's the tiny pics


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Go ride it. That seems like a reasonable deal if it fits and is in good shape.


----------



## Mac Town Fuzz (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been real happy with my Ibex. Being a rookie without much experience or knowledge I was hesitant to buy something I couldn't see or ride first, but the more I looked at my LBS the more I found myself going back to the Ibex site and comparing price vs product. Of course in the end I went with the Ibex and have had zero problems so far. 

I definatly see the benefits of using a LBS and will explore that option next time, but feel like I did good on this one and couldn't be happier with my purchase.


----------



## tsmosher (Mar 30, 2010)

So... when are you checking this thing out?? Keep us posted!

TBH, as much as color shouldn't have much to do with the decision, that color would really turn me off.


----------



## Noya (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if I will.

I was right in that his was lowered price, and they won't go any lower right now. They won't include the shock pump as they're going full suspension. It's also...about 60 miles away.


----------



## NW-Rider (Apr 1, 2010)

I ended up seeing this bike on craigslist as well and purchsed it last night. What a deal. Very good condition with minor scratches from the cable sleeves. Dude even gave me the receipt. What a great bike to replace my 1996 HKEK.


----------



## Highwaystreets (Apr 3, 2006)

yah other then the color it looks like a decent rig.... congrats on the purchase to the new guy!


----------



## Mac Town Fuzz (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats on the new bike and the deal.


----------



## Noya (Mar 21, 2010)

NW-Rider said:


> I ended up seeing this bike on craigslist as well and purchsed it last night. What a deal. Very good condition with minor scratches from the cable sleeves. Dude even gave me the receipt. What a great bike to replace my 1996 HKEK.


You rat bas...I mean congratulations! How about some pics?


----------



## NW-Rider (Apr 1, 2010)

Noya said:


> You rat bas...I mean congratulations! How about some pics?


EA70 Monkeybar Risers with SKS Fenders (not pictured).


----------



## Noya (Mar 21, 2010)

Damn I wish I lived in the metro area, there's always tons of bikes on CL. Down in Solame there isn't jack.


----------



## runnyeggsham (Apr 3, 2012)

Nevermind.  Will ask on my own thread instead.


----------



## Noya (Mar 21, 2010)

If it's in good shape it's definitely worth at least $250 in my book.


----------



## NW-Rider (Apr 1, 2010)

Mines in excellent condition. I wouldn't sell anywhere near that cheap so 250 is a great deal.


----------

